#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Htri v7.0 sn

## Minfo

Hi


if anyone have a Product Code for install HTRI V7.0
please share or send to ma_1411@yahoo.com

ThanksSee More: Htri v7.0 sn

----------


## netspyking

v6 sp3 serial works for v7.0 too , but there is no -------- yet ....

----------


## CCCP

Could you give that number, my friend

----------


## akill3r

@minfo

can you please share HTRI V.7?

----------


## Minfo

netspyking 
i dont have a HTRI 6.0 SP3, very thanks if you send Product Code of
HTRI V6.0 SP3 to me. maybe i can help you for  -------- 

Thanks

----------


## perdegola

No one have product code??

----------


## sherif19862

the following codes shall work (ISA):
DF138-FE3D1F-BD325 
CB77F-346BE9-7E312 
73169-F2C53B-6D2E9 
4C3AA-C95762-DD304

----------


## ahmadnoureldin

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so much sherif

is the program is full without restrication

----------


## mkhurram79

is there any cure for HTRI.7.0

----------


## jayk05me50

htri 7 license problem.....
how to install license  /..............

----------


## fx007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
try this as well
and share 7.0 installer....
why noone shares installers and always look for cure?

----------


## fx007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
try this as well
and share 7.0 installer....
why noone shares installers and always look for cure?

----------


## Chinmoy

Were you able to install HTRI 7 plase inform and help
Regards






> the following codes shall work (ISA):
> DF138-FE3D1F-BD325 
> 
> 
> CB77F-346BE9-7E312 
> 73169-F2C53B-6D2E9 
> 4C3AA-C95762-DD304



See More: Htri v7.0 sn

----------


## jayk05me50

i install htri 7 in my lappy but this error come...pls help me

----------


## jayk05me50

a licence is not available for this module.
plss help me ........

----------


## jayk05me50

a licence is not available for this module.
plss help me ........

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

----------


## PARTH MEHTA

How to install and lisence with ***ack HTRi 7.0,does any one has idea ??

----------


## colancuerno

Please post it again so the link is death

----------


## nodongle.biz

Lavteam released HTRI 7.3.2 ...

----------


## lea_r

Hi everyone.
HTRI 7.3.2 is available at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but in my case I was no able to run it. Initiating the software, appears a pop up telling that file "heapmain.dll" is missing (but already exists!). The software runs, but when I try to run a simulation, the software crash. Anyone with the same problem?

----------

